# anxiety/ibs ruling my life



## linda2001 (Apr 14, 2001)

I got myself so worked up over the weekend about attending a meeting this morning that when I woke up I just couldn’t get out of bed. I hardly slept last night. I just started crying and haven’t stopped. I don’t know what’s wrong with me, I feel like I am losing control and falling apart.I started a new job three weeks ago and haven’t been really happy in the role. Well I didn’t make it into work this morning and called my boss to tell him I was resigning, as I wasn’t happy in the role. He was shocked and didn’t see it coming.Work asked me to go into work this afternoon to discuss it, they have asked me to stay on for two weeks until the end of the month. I am really embarrassed about the way I went about it. I wished I had gone in and said it face to face. But that’s too late now. I have completely stuffed it all up. I have let anxiety and IBS rule my life. I really don’t feel like going in this afternoon, I hope I can stop crying to make it thru the meeting and I don’t want to go in with a red face and eyes. I’m trying to think positive thoughts but this time the negative thoughts are winning.I was doing so well and coping with everything, I don’t know what’s wrong with me I just feel so sad and hopeless.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

(((((((Linda)))))))Hang in there hon. Hey, what is done is done. No time now for second guessing. Ya live and learn. Also, if you weren't happy there, there's is nothing wrong with leaving. You simply tell them the position is not working out for you. Thank them for giving you the opportunity and wish them well. If you seize more control of the meeting, things should go more smoothly and be more brief.







There will be something else perhaps, that is more suited to you. Try to relax.... if you want to stay the two weeks while you are looking for something else, that may help you. Think of it as a means to an end and $$$$ for the bills. If you happen to get an interview scheduled during those two weeks, go ahead and go to it. You can always say "I'll be late" or "I have to take a longer lunch today as I have an appointment." What can they do?? Fire you???







Also, I'd give the tapes are real try as that will help you feel more relaxed so you can feel more in control of the IBS and therefore more confident. Don't let this throw you. You tried the job and it isn't working out for you. That is ok. Your Dad's illness I'm sure is wrecking some havoc for your inner self there and perhaps that, coupled with your unhappiness with the job, is prompting your current feelings. This will pass. Hopefully your Dad will continue to feel better and heal well. And perhaps you can find a better job that will leave you feeling less stressed.Go blow your nose and get out the employment ads, or go take a walk etc while you are awaiting the meeting this afternoon. Keep yourself occupied and it will all be over before you know it.I'll be thinking of you.







BQ


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Linda:I'm sorry to hear you're not feeling well. I'm sure all the pressure with your Dad being ill has contributed to your stress. Hang in there the best you can, and try to do something for relaxation, as BQ suggested.Good luck on finding a new job. What kind of work do you do?JeanG


----------



## anxiolytics (May 15, 2002)

Linda, I'm so sorry to hear you are feeling bad, but I am glad to see you are letting people know about it. I understand how hard it is to keep a positive attitude, so please keep leaning on other people if you need help during this time.For all we know , they will have this all figured out in a couple of years, and we WILL get our lives back! Good luck and take care!-Caroline


----------



## linda2001 (Apr 14, 2001)

Well, I'm not really sure what happened yesterday and don't really know where it all came from. Maybe it was the stress of Dad and the move back to Australia, looking for a place to live etc etc. This morning I'm feeling a lot better. I had the meeting at work, and they were a little worried that i hadn't thought it thru. We talked about a few things, and they said that if I still wanted the job I can have it. They will forget it ever happened. They are very understanding.I'm feeling a little foolish about the whole thing but there is no point focusing on that. What is done is done. I don't think I gave the job a real go, so I'm going in today with a fresh approach and we will sit down in a weeks time to see if things are working.Thanks guys for your thoughts. I am moving in a new apartment on the weekend, so i can start looking for tai chi classes to help me relax. Hopefully Mike's tapes will be delivered soon. I'm trying to think about something positive about this, If this had happened last year when I the anxiety/ibs was at its worse I would of carried on not talking about it with anyone, not releasing the tears etc, lie awake at night feeling anxious about the whole thing and most likely start having more panic attacks. I guess it is the first time I have let myself really cry and let everything out. I even phoned my sister yesterday to tell her I wasn't coping, this is a first as my family don't know about my anxiety, I have recently just told them about IBS. Also I use to drink alot to cover up my anxiety, I still enjoy drinking but now understand the meaning of moderation!Jean, I am an assistant to a sales/marketing director, he is training me as he travels a lot so when he is not in the office he expects me to take over.Thankyou so much for your support.


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Linda {{{{hugs}}}} hang in there honey - so sorry to hear your having a rough patch.Perhaps you can discuss with your employers -areas of the job that perhaps are causing you to feel uncomfortable - it sounds like they don't want to lose you -therefore maybe they will be more accomodating.As BQ says we live and learn, see how things go over the coming week and then reassess how you feel. If your still unhappy then by all means dont feel guilty about leaving - its your life.I don't know what to say to make it better for you, but I'm thinking of you and hope things work out for the best soon,{{{hugs}}} and love





















Clair


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Linda, I am also glad your feeling better, sometimes we just need to let it all out and then we feel better. Your under a lot of stressors. Your last post was very positive though and you seem to have already started the bounce back.







Hang in there your doing the right things.







keep us updated and good luck with the new digs that in itself can be uplifting once your in it and the move is over.Your a different person from a year ago and have taken a lot of steps to feel better and work at issues and you should be congradulated for that.







That is something positive to think about. for you.


----------



## linda2001 (Apr 14, 2001)

I have been doing a lot of thinking the past two days and realised what this is all about. So i am just working thru my feelings at the moment. Work is a little better but i know it's not for me so i am just going to hang in there until I find something that is right for me.Clair, I think one of the reason I don't like it is because Ihave to attend a lot of meetings. But i got thru three meetings so far and it is getting a little easier and I just focus on my breathing to help calm myself down and think positive thoughts.Eric, you have reminded me how far I have come and I am actually proud of myself! I think the next few months will be a little rocky but I am back on track now and I know I can get thru this.I can't wait until I receive Mike's tapes, i feel so ready to start them this time.Thank you all for your support, it means so much to me.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Linda, glad things are starting to look up and your doing better, hang in there and no were here.







"But i got thru three meetings so far and it is getting a little easier and I just focus on my breathing to help calm myself down and think positive thoughts." This should help a lot, calming yourself down, breaking the fight or flight responce if posssible and calming the system down and kindof letting your inner self know you will be all right.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

How ya doing Linda?


----------



## linda2001 (Apr 14, 2001)

Hi Eric, thanks for asking I'm doing so much better thanks to where I was last week. I have been doing a lot of thinking and working thu this. I'm moving today which I am looking forward to, the place I am living in at the moment is too small and there is no privacy, you can hear people (and even people next door) going to the toilet. That added some stress to my life. That's one less stress I will have to deal with as from today!!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Linda, So good to hear you are doing better. Congrats on your new digs too!







BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Linda, that is good to hear your doing better and another congrads on the new digs.I am glad your out of that bathroom problem, that would not be good.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Linda:I'm glad you're feeling better, and that you'll be moving to a place with more privacy!! I'm a very sound conscious person, and hearing everything my neighbors is doing would drive me crazy!!!Take care!







JeanG


----------



## linda2001 (Apr 14, 2001)

BQ, Eric and Jean sorry for not responding earlier, my new place didn't work out and I have been busy looking for another place to live, and don't have access to internet for awhile. The guy I moved in with doesn't understand the meaning of privacy and thinks he can come into my room any time without knocking.







I don't feel comfortable with him at all, he is a little strange. And he is up until 3.00 every morning watching TV very loud! Last week was very stressful but I'm doing pretty well still apart from being tired.







Found a new apartment and I am moving in this weekend which is a relief!Hope you guys are all ok!Take careLinda


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Glad you have been able to find another place Linda. May your move be smooth and your new place everything you want it to be. Let us know how you are when you are able to get your puter hooked up. Til then....







BQ


----------

